# Outlook 2003 sends test email OK but not email message



## Podling (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
I cannot send outgoing email from Outlook 2003. I am able to receive email with no problems. When trying to send email I get an error stating "sending error received (0x800CCC0F)"The connection to the server was interupted... the server responded 553.5.1 ?? does not exist E2110"

I have removed and then recreated the email account in Outlook and the new account will successfully send a test message from the account setup window. I still get the error message shown above when I attempt to send an email created in Outlook but I do receive incoming email with no problems.

I still have the problem after:
1. Disabling Norton AntiVirus program and Windows firewall.
2. Opening msconfig and disabling all third party programs on startup. I have tried starting Outlook in safe mode and still get the error. 
3. Deleting old email profile and creating new profile. 
4. Changing Outgoing Server Settings in Outlook to require authentication the same as Incoming Mail Server.

I am using Win 7 64 bit (w/all MS updates) and Outlook 2003. I have not installed any new software on this PC and I have not had a problem until last week.

This problem is giving me more grey hair. Any help would be most appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Don


This problem is


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Double check with your ISP for instructions on setting up email accounts . . it may not need the a uthentication and may use different ports from the defaults


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I never saw incoming email require authentication but outgoing almost always does. Who is your email server? And who is the isp?


----------



## Podling (Jan 24, 2011)

I am using Charter for my email account. I have the same email setup on a different PC (same OS, etc.) and don't have a problem sending email. 
The only thing I can think of is that somehow a Windows registry setting has been changed on the PC with the problem.
Don


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Usuual suspects . . 

- Outgoing SMTP setting
- Outgoing Port
- Authtication

Email Settings and Web Sites - Charter Communications


----------



## Podling (Jan 24, 2011)

The thing I find most baffling is that Outlook sends a test email from the account setup window but will give an error when trying to send an email from within the program.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have found the test that Outlook does to be less than accurate . .


----------



## Podling (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts on this problem. I guess that there may be one other thing that could be at the root of the problem. I am using a Linksys router for my Internet connection on both of my PC's but I have not made any changes to port settings, etc. or installed any new software on either the router of PC's. One PC is able to send an email and the other one gets an error when sending email. 
I will try rebooting the router on the off chance that it may be part of the problem.


----------



## Podling (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help with my problem, Old Rich. I am pretty sure that the self test in Outlook is working Ok because I receive the test email that Outlook transmits to my email account.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That should mean the settings are ok then . . Are ayou sure you don;t have two accounts set up?


----------

